# having breeder pick pup for me?



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

good afternoon WDF patrons;

this morning I have been reading on puppy development and how to evaluate and choose working prospect puppies. 

Despite all the information available regarding the selection of working prospect puppies I feel like there is no way I could possibly figure out as much about each individual pup in a few visits as the breeder will know in the at least eight weeks of raising the pups.

will a quality and dedicated working dog breeder pick the pup for me? it just doesn't make sense to me to pick the pup myself...now a couple titled working dogs down the line i may well request to pick my pup but for a first time working dog I would rather explain my lifestlye, training experience and trianing goals to the breeder and have them select the best possible match for me.

is this sound reasoning?

any thoughts, suggestions,or experiences re: selection a first time working puppy would be appreciated.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good idea if you've sought out a good breeder and trust him.

One or two things you could note:

Does the pup come to greet you when you visit the litter? If it turns away from you once or twice, forget it. Ask if you can take it out away from the mother and the other pups. Watch its reactions, does it suit you? Even with your first pup, you will be able to differentiate between the nervous, shy or outgoing one. Within the litter, the pups are mostly all ok, but outside on their own, they will show their true nature. If this ties up with what your breeder thinks is good for you, then I would go on what he says. Also, note what the breeder does with his pups. How much time does he spend with them and does he introduce them to noises, visual stress, etc. I posted one or two puppy videos from breeders, maybe I can find them again.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Separate the pup and do some rag work. If you don't know how to do this, keep it away as long as you can and see how hard the pup tries to get to it.

Then, take off walking and see if the pup will follow. If not, then maybe you pick another.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

you may want to take someone with you who has experience picking puppies as well. I would trust the breeder to a certain point, but having a second opinion from an experienced friend will help too.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i am going back to schuzthund village once a month till i get this pup (at least a year, maybe longer) and will be asking all those folks what to look for. 

perhaps i will offer a bribe of travel expenses, food, and beer to the members ine xhcnage for riding to pick out the pup after I know what breeder i will be using.

from all I have read on working prospect pups I am looking for an outgoing, confident pup who displays no fear or timidity. I have the distinct impression that i want a pup who will rock the puppy rags and tugs very hard. 

here's my concern and the reason I was interested in getting the breeders assistance on the pup: As a first time working dog handler I will not want the most driven dog in the litter. at least i don;t think i will want the highest drive dog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

You will not want the most aggressive dog of the litter. Drive does not equate to aggression. As a first time dog owner your instinct to stay away from the highest drive pup is sound only because high drive dogs can be a pain in the ass to own depending on breed. If all the pups are drivey on the rag and will retrieve then I would do the walk away test that Jeff mentioned. Then I would pick up the pup with all 4 feet off the ground just a few inches cradled between your hands for 15-30 seconds and see his reaction. If he tries to bite you and goes apeshit, probably pick another, same goes for one that is comatose. You want one that struggles a bit but eventually calms down and relaxes. Put the pup down see his reaction. You want him to try and climb right up into your lap and play again. You are looking for recovery time. Then plop him down and pet him calmly from head to tail for 15-30 seconds and watch his reaction. If he goes apeshit and tries to bite you, probably best to pick another, same if he cowers and shivers. You want a dog that is wagging his tail, relatively calm and seemingly "enjoying" your contact. those few tests will tell you a lot. If you aren't experienced then I wouldn't deviate too far from the middle of the road here. JMHO good luck and have fun.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Good idea if you've sought out a good breeder and trust him.
> 
> One or two things you could note:
> 
> Does the pup come to greet you when you visit the litter? If it turns away from you once or twice, forget it. Ask if you can take it out away from the mother and the other pups. Watch its reactions, does it suit you? Even with your first pup, you will be able to differentiate between the nervous, shy or outgoing one. Within the litter, the pups are mostly all ok, but outside on their own, they will show their true nature. If this ties up with what your breeder thinks is good for you, then I would go on what he says. Also, note what the breeder does with his pups. How much time does he spend with them and does he introduce them to noises, visual stress, etc. I posted one or two puppy videos from breeders, maybe I can find them again.


 Gillian I like!!!


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

> Despite all the information available regarding the selection of working prospect puppies I feel like there is no way I could possibly figure out as much about each individual pup in a few visits as the breeder will know in the at least eight weeks of raising the pups.
> 
> will a quality and dedicated working dog breeder pick the pup for me? it just doesn't make sense to me to pick the pup myself...now a couple titled working dogs down the line i may well request to pick my pup but for a first time working dog I would rather explain my lifestlye, training experience and trianing goals to the breeder and have them select the best possible match for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Melody hit the nail on the head. 

It is a combo of what the breeder brings to the table in terms of hands on experience with training and competing (big difference than 'training = pick up leash at club and play) and what the potential owner brings to the table.

Also, what kind of support system does one have from a training perspective?


----------

